# Drilling out a 36 - 12 to a 36 -10



## Land O' Aches (Aug 25, 2012)

Comrades:

As a new owner of a NOS Morrow / Eclipse 36 - 12 front hub, I've grown tired of trying to find a 36 - 10 for my Columbia. 

Yeah, I'm thinking about drilling it out. Have you done this? Did it work? What drill bit did you use? How many drill bits did you break during the process? 

And, most importantly, will the bicycle gods be offended?

Lando
charleslukey@gmail.com


----------



## Bozman (Aug 25, 2012)

Lando,

When you drill it out you need carbide bits and drill them very slowly! You will probably break a drill bit every 2-4 holes you drill so buy them in bulk. I did this on my 1946 compax Travelor. Some folks drill in reverse and it just grinds out the hole. 

Good Luck Brother!


----------



## SteveBarber (Sep 4, 2012)

*drilling out spokes*

I used my Makita cordless drill in the slow mode.  I also set the drill's clucth so that if and when the bit "caught" it would not break the bit (high quality USA high speed steel bits).  I also used a few (can't remember how many) different size bits to slowly enlarge the holes.  I got lucky and didn't break any bits using this method.  I then took a conical carbide Dremel bit and chamfered both sides of the holes a little bit.  This helped the knob or whatever you call it on the end of the spoke to fit inside the larger hole better.

May the bicycle gods be merciful on our souls .

-Steve


----------



## jpromo (Sep 4, 2012)

You were looking for a blackout 36-10 weren't you? I just came across an earlier 36-10 I'd probably sell. 1932 dated if you were interested.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 4, 2012)

I tried carbide, titanium...everything I could find. Best was using small Dremel cone stones, only went through 5-6 of those on a New Departure rear (super hard material there!!!) Phew!!!


----------

